# What do you feed your tangs?



## jimithing (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi all,

Im just finishing up the last of my food which is a mix of NLS cichlid and Dainichi Color Supreme. Im in need of ordering some new stuff as my stuff expired. I know these are good foods but it's been a while I wanted to see what others are feeding their tangs.

What I have in my tank : Adult Pair of Yellow Calvus
Pair of juvie caudopunks
Group of juvie paracyps
Group of small syno petricola (at least that is what they were sold to me as, could be the other syno's that look just like petricola)

I know variety is good. I was thinking of either one of the above, maybe some frozen brine, and a spirulina flake or something. Also. I only have one tank so if I order multiple foods should I store extra in the freezer or fridge?

thoughts?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

What you are feeding now is fine. Spirulina flake is made for algae grazing cichlids, which yours aren't. A good quality basic cichlid flake will do though. You could also feed frozen mysis shrimp, plankton or brine shrimp.


----------



## jimithing (Dec 22, 2012)

Both NLS and Dainichi have spirulina and veggies in them as 5th or 6th ingredient. Are you saying it's bad for them or just not necessary ?


----------



## cichnatic (May 11, 2012)

NLS mainly and a treat of mysis shrimp on Saturday before water change works for me.


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

I feed mostly frozen brine and baby brine. My multis are breeding like crazy. I went from 6 adults to 6 adults and 15 fry (of 4 different sizes) in a little over a month.

- H


----------



## dmiller328 (Nov 17, 2008)

NLS,Dainichi or Xtreme cichlid pellets are all very good,no need for variety b/c they have variety already mixed in.If you change up foods they will usually take awhile to get used to it.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

New Life Spectrum, Cichlid Formula, 1mm


----------



## Multi (Apr 21, 2012)

I feed my tangs with granulate-food. I have two different kind of granulate; one with meat and one like spirulina. Then I also feed with cyclops-flakes. I also feed with several kinds of frozen food.


----------



## Phildo (Jul 29, 2004)

I like to use NLS Grow on all my Tangs. It has higher protein than standard NLS which I like for most tanganyikans.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I use Ocean nutrition, Aquraian, Tetra, New Era( and Sera granugreen for the more veggie fish) But mainly because those get given to me.
NLS when I tried it was fine but I had to pay for it.  
Danachi never bothered trying it. Must do sometime I guess.
Only product I would realy recommend over all others but only as a supliment is Cyclop-eeze. Totaly unnatural but absolutly great.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh and ZM Fish Foods esp for fry. But I have to pay for that.


----------



## cyfan964 (Apr 17, 2007)

I pretty much feed this stuff to all my carnivore Tangs.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/ ... 1361332745


----------



## Hdog (Jul 26, 2012)

my tangs are eating well on mysis and granulated color enhancing pellets by tetracolor. Is this a proper diet or should i also add some more variety?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Hdog said:


> my tangs are eating well on mysis and granulated color enhancing pellets by tetracolor. Is this a proper diet or should i also add some more variety?


Depends on what Tang cichlids you have. I could think yep a great diet for some a pretty ritch diet for others. Also kind of it it is not broke why fix it. Lots of far cheaper options.


----------



## 5cents (Feb 23, 2012)

I switched and bought 2 varieties of Ken's Premium Flake Food a couple of months ago and blended them together. My Tang's turned into pig's and can't seem to get enough of it! It crumples very easily and fry love it to. I use the powdered NLS for my newly hatched fry.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Floridagirl said:


> New Life Spectrum, Cichlid Formula, 1mm


Plus one.


----------



## TMB60 (Jan 6, 2011)

NLS 1mm and NLS Grow exclusively. Powdered NLS Grow for fry. It's an excellent "complete" diet for them and simple for me.


----------



## LouIE82 (Nov 6, 2012)

I've been feeding my guys NLS for a few months, pretty new tank. I decided to treat them to some frozen mysis today and I think some got into the filter. For those of you feeding mysis, has that been an issue for you? Do you all have the foam thingies over the filter intake? Do those keep sand out of the filter too? My filter sucks up sand when my fish kick it up.

Aquaclear 70, it was great with malawi but with these guys I think it needs to be modified. Not trying to thread jack.


----------

